# Dragon Ball typings



## ruby0275 (Dec 24, 2017)

Thoughts? Input? Am i completely off?


Son Goku - SEE (IEE?)
Bulma - LIE
Kame-Sennin - LII-Ne
Yamcha - ???
Kuririn - SEI
Tenshinhan - SLI
Piccolo - ILI-Ni
Son Gohan - EII-Fi
Vegeta - SLE-Ti
Chaotzu - ???
Chi-Chi - ESI-Fi
Yajirobe - SLI-Si
Piccolo Daimao - ILI-Te?
Freeza - Hard one... LIE-Ni? ILE? IEI?
Baba Uranai - ILI
Dende - IEI-Ni
Dr. Briefs - ILE-Ti
Ginyu Force (all of them) - ESE
Grandpa Gohan - SEI?
Kaio - ILI?
Kami - IEI-Fe?
Mr. Popo - SEI?
Nappa - SEE
Raditz - LSI-Se
Tao Pai Pai - LSI
Zarbon - EIE


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

ruby0275 said:


> Thoughts? Input? Am i completely off?
> 
> 
> Son Goku - SEE (IEE?)
> ...


I could give you mbti typings, socionics I'm not as familiar with


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Aluminum Frost said:


> I could give you mbti typings, socionics I'm not as familiar with


From what I've seen of your posts I would guess you are an LSI (Ti-Se). I would put SLI (Si-Te) as the 2nd most likely. So if you do ever want to transition into Socionics, it should be somewhat smooth. I supposed it helps a lot that you're not a special snowflake like 99% of this forum.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

ruby0275 said:


> Thoughts? Input?


the ones I agreed with you I put "same" right beside.

Son Goku - ESE
Bulma - LIE (same)
Kame-Sennin - I'm not sure
Yamcha - EIE
Kuririn - EII
Tenshinhan - LSE?
Piccolo - LSI
Son Gohan - IEE
Vegeta - ESI
Chaotzu - He's a troll xD
Chi-Chi - she is too neurotic to tell
Yajirobe - SLI (same)
Piccolo Daimao - LII 
Freeza - LII
Baba Uranai - who the hell is that? xD... ah I remember barely, she is hard to tell
Dende - IEI (same)
Dr. Briefs - I don't remember who that is
Ginyu Force (all of them) - Captain Ginyu is EIE maybe
Grandpa Gohan - SEI (same)
Kaio - ILI (same)
Kami - who?
Mr. Popo - SEI perhaps (same)
Nappa - SLE
Raditz - I don't know
Tao Pai Pai - LSI (same)
Zarbon - I don't know

Bonus:

Hercule/Satan - SLE in early episodes and ESE later
Trunks - IEE
Supreme Kai - ILI


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Most of those are translated MBTI types, not Socionics types.

Gohan, for example, displays the traits of INFJ but also EII; however, his true Socionics type is SLE or LSI.

Yes, my son loves dragon ball hahaha


----------

